# Allergy Help



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

It's been about two years now and for the most part we've been able to keep her allergies in control with oatmeal baths and benedryl. This year they have been out of control, the vet had given her predisone which had helped but i do not want to keep her on them. I'm tired of spending $500 per vet visit for them to tell me the same thing over and over. Are there any suggestions or things i can do at home. The vet said I can try a depo shot for the itching and that there may be yeast and an infection. I have all the meds for that Fluconazole and Cefpodoxime. But is this going to be a constant thing this is twice in the past 6 months. what other measures can i take.

Gonna post pictures

She has extremely dry and flaxy skin


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

well I added salmon oil (about a tablespoon, once a day to kibbles.) That helped with my boys dry skin, he is softer and less itchy and his coat nice and shiny. Some give as a pill, I do the liquid. Also, what kind of food are you feeding? My boy has bad dry skin and seasonal allergies, grains food issues as well as beef (we think) so I have him on grain free chick and brown rice from Blue Buffalo Wilderness. Works for me. have you tried grain free or a different kind in case its a food allergy?


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

forgot to mention she get 1000 mg of fish oil with dinner


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

here are some of her hot spots. Tried tea tree oil shampoo oatmeal shampoo


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

mypitgia said:


> forgot to mention she get 1000 mg of fish oil with dinner


been grain free since she was a puppy


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there! I recently beat allergies by homecooking and elimination diets through trial and error. Did the vet say if it was environmental or food related? Usually you can cure allergies through home cooking or raw diets due to all the processing in kibble. I tried the best of the best kibble from Acana, Orijen, to wellness and TOTW. Nothing helped her until I started cooking and giving her vitamin supplements. You need to stop all the antibiotics and prednisone because that is just killing her immune system by making it weak and it is just a vicious cycle. Antibiotics are only a temporary cure. I would buy some malaseb shampoo and use that on her. It needs to sit on her for ten minutes and that will clear up the fungus and bacteria on her skin. I would only use the benadryl and no longer go the antibiotic route, steroids, etc. As I said it is only doing more harm in the long run and will weaken her immune system. What are you feeding your dog? Are you giving any supplements? Do you use flea treatments on her skin? If so I would stop that to.

Here's the shampoo
Malaseb Shampoo: Pet shampoo, Shampoo For Dogs & Cats - 1800PetMeds


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Right now she is on taste of the wild duck i believe she's been on eve red meat , wellness core, innova, all grain free. Only supplements are fish oil, I wanted to try to minimize anything ingested that could make ti worse


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I also switched to revolution its for heartworm, but it helps with a lot of skin growing this as well. It really helped whatever was making my boys skin look lifted was negative for mange but its sure looked like it) and the revolution has helped a lot as well. I agree, you basically ahve to stop everything and only change one thing at a time. Maybe the brand of food is causing the allergies, not just being grain free, but the protein you are feeding? Sorry you are going through this, it sucks trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

This is Bella 6 months ago...............Horrible skin infections, itchy, bleeding welts, and crusty spots.




























This is her now. 









I Just took this picture of her back. This has cleared with no antibiotics or medications other than the malaseb shampoo, benadryl, and ALOT of dedication to making her better


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

how often did you bathe her


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mypitgia said:


> how often did you bathe her


In the beginning it was twice a week with the malaseb for two weeks but it has to sit on the skin for ten minutes. Then it was once a week for a couple weeks. Now it is every two weeks. The thing with my dog is that her skin had a pungent smell to it until I started using the malaseb. It must have been the yeast/bacteria that remained on her skin with just the mild oatmeal shampoos. The malaseb made a huge difference along with everything else I did for her. I am one of the more "all natural" type of dog owners. I feed her fresh ground turkey, stew beef and brown rice mixed with all her supplements that consist of ester-C, Zinc which is excellent for skin and coat, Vitamin E capsules, probiotics and enzymes, and ACV. I actually just ordered her an all natural beef vitamin so I am sure she is getting all the nutrients she needs to keep her healthy. I think I may have gone to the extreme but my girl is worth it and the proof is in the care I have given her and how she looked then to now


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Your dogs fur looks thin so it maybe a food allergy or it could be any kind of chemicals you use around your house such as bathroom sprays, laundry detergeants, or it could be pollen, dust mites, etc. It's hard to pin point what her trigger is that is why it is a process of elimination. You need to feed her one protein source and one carbohydrate source for three months and see if that helps. Alot of the grain free foods have 3 or 4 different protein sources in them and the carbhydrate source could be potatoes or peas. dogs can be bothered by potatoes. What did the vet think she was allergic to?? Food?? or environment. I googled alot and researched all kinds of info on allergies in dogs. It can make you crazy but all the itching my dog was doing was making me more crazy so I kept going. I also bought this book which has been a help in my quest for a cure for my dog


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

the vet said the thinning was due to the prednisone her coat was full but still itchy before she's on fast of the wild and have switched foods so many times with no change.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mypitgia said:


> the vet said the thinning was due to the prednisone her coat was full but still itchy before she's on fast of the wild and have switched foods so many times with no change.


Have you considered feeding a raw diet or home cooking? Sounds like you need to do something other than kibble which if you tried as many as I have then it's not working. I figured I would try home cooking before I jumped to raw and it's working for my dog. I know whats going in her food and bowl every night where as the kibble you just never know. You really need to do your research and listen to some of what I am saying because I have already been down that road and now my dog is better.  Google is a wonderful thing and you can find all kinds of great info online as well as on GP


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I would suggest a raw diet for her. Keep in mind, it can take a month or more for a food to make a difference, so give each food some time. With raw, you don't need any sort of starch or grain, so you can simply feed her one species, and slowly add. If you can get a hold of venison, that would be a good spot to start. If you can afford to go the expensive route, you can try nature's variety frozen raw patties. they have bison, which is pretty novel and less likely to cause a reaction.

As far as treating her on the outside, give that shampoo Blue Nose Bella suggested a try, and also try a mixture of Apple Cider Vinegar and water to spray on her coat a couple times a day. Doesn't smell all that great, but it will help kill any nasties that are making her coat ick. Benadryl is a must as well, so she'll feel better.

Good luck! I hope your pup will feel better soon.

Sources:
Raw feeding info:
Raw Feeding FAQ

Info on ACV:
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs

Nature's Variety:
Instinct | Nature's Variety
(email the company- they might mail you some coupons for a free bag and treats!)


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks guys local pet shops didn't have the shampoo so tried the apple cider vinegar while waiting and she responded very well to it. Her coat isn't as dry yet the bumps are drying up if that makes sense lol. Thanks again for the help she isn't scratching nearly as much hopefully another couple days and shell be all clear


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Gia. You need to order the shampoo online which is why I gave you the link for it. You also need to dilute the ACV "apple cider vinegar" because it is very acidic and will burn any of the open wounds she has on her from her pustules/bumps. Mix 1 cup of water to 1 cup ACV and put it into a spray bottle. I still say change her diet but your really not elaborating to much on what you may or may not do. Otherwise she is just going to keep getting skin infections and constantly have health issues. You can also buy the Braggs ACV which is raw organic with the "mother" in it and add a tablespoon into her food everyday. ACV is good for dogs inside and out


----------



## samgoldberg (Dec 24, 2011)

*Reishi Vitamins by i Love Dogs*

I go to this pet supply place in LA, and I overheard the owner talking to a customer about this product that has Reishi in it (its a mushroom). It comes in a vitamin.

Anyways, the owner said that he had a customer who tried everything under the sun (raw, grain free, shots and etc) but gave the vitamin a try and it actually worked. the customer swears by it. I never saw a dog owner so animated. Maybe you should give it a try.

I forgot the name of it..but you can give the owner a call. The store is beg to deliver in LA. he should be able to help you. hope your pups feels better.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry haven't responded I ordered the shampoo but in the mean time have been using the Benadryl and acv and she is looking better. I am going to switch back to evo red meat food, or a brand called avoderm was wondering if anyone has heard of it. Has avocado in it which is supposed to be good for the skin.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mypitgia said:


> Sorry haven't responded I ordered the shampoo but in the mean time have been using the Benadryl and acv and she is looking better. I am going to switch back to evo red meat food, or a brand called avoderm was wondering if anyone has heard of it. Has avocado in it which is supposed to be good for the skin.


Avocado is one of those controversial ingredients in dog food due to it being bad for dogs. I have heard of that food though. Have you tried an allergy type dog food such as wellness simple solutions which is one protein source and one carbohydrate source. There is also Natural balance venison and sweet potato you could try. Also add a tablespoon of Braggs ACV to her kibble. I also buy a big bottle of the berkley and jensen vitamin E capsules from BJ's and add two caps to her food everyday. You should only feed one protein source being beef, chicken, salmon, venison, lamb, etc. not a food that has several different protein sources in it such as evo red meat. You need to pinpoint exactly what is causing her allergies. It could be environmental related or food related but you won't know until you only have her eating one protein source with NO treats, bones, people food etc. given to her for 3 months.

Wellness Dog Simple® Recipes

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Allergy Formulas for Dogs


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

We've been through all the food types over tr past two years and the vet gave her only science diet for 6 months treats we're allergy science diet as well and during the winter she is normally symptom free util around may but this strange weather we've been experiencing has made he flare up terribly.... The vet had pretty much assured me 95% sure it's seasonal only the 5% because I didn't do the scratch test because I felt it was stupid to spend almost a grand for me to ind out she has seasonal allergies. She's been on wellness simple solutions wellness core innova grain free taste of wild blue buffalo wilderness and there was honestly no change. It really changed as the seasons change but this year was just much worse


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

blue nose bella, what kind of home made food are you making?


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Update Here is gia a couple weeks later after using the shampoo twice a week and spraying her with the ACV in between baths and adding it to her food.

She is looking much better less scratching but her coat is still thin. Hopefully in the upcoming months it will get back to its original thickness and shine


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> blue nose bella, what kind of home made food are you making?


I was making a stew beef and turkey mix for her with some beef liver added in a couple times a week. Plus she gets a multi vitamin, ester C, probiotics and enzymes, ACV, and a zinc supplement. Dealing with allergies can be frustrating and can be a game of trial and error with kibble. Excellent results have been proven beneficial to a dog with allergy issues once they have been switched to a raw or homecooked diet.

OP! I'm glad she is doing better. Are you giving her any immune boosting supplements? Also are you giving her omega 3 like in fish oil or vitamin E?


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

yes she was on 600 mg of fish oil per feeding since her first allergy problems last year. Any other tips to helping her get back her beautiful coat would be appreciated. No other supplements, besides the fish oil and benedryl since she still has itchy spots on her muzzle

I heard mixing a raw egg once a week was a good way but i don't want to complicate her diet right now. Just the wellness core ocean recipe. which has omega 3 fatty acids in it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If you read through your thread you will see what results I have had by switching her on to a home cooked diet with vitamins and supplements. All the hair she once was missing around her eyes, ears, and thinning hair on her back has all grown back in


----------

